# Fall Passion Thread



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

Post up your best Fall Photo. The photo must be bike relevant and include the colors of Fall. Also include the shot location (name of Trail and State or Country). 

I'm putting my money on Colorado ...


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Fall sucks because the trails get all covered in leaves, wet and slipery and you know that in 1 month you'll have some snow all over the place...


----------



## AZVW (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are 2 from Meadow Mountain in Minturn, a little west of Vail.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't follow directions too well, so have posted 2

1. Flume Trail, Keystone, Colorado, USA, 10/06/06
2. Frey Gulch, Keystone, Colorado, USA, 09/14/08


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

afan forest, wales, UK ...


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

Vulture's Knob, Wooster Ohio.
Kilbuck Extension


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Boo! I thought we were gonna see some passion for falling pics.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

The Last Day of Summer, 2008.... Trails are around Lake Brainard, CO

1st 2 are a little lower, others are getting closer to treeline.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

PissedOffCil said:


> Fall sucks because the trails get all covered in leaves, wet and slipery and you know that in 1 month you'll have some snow all over the place...


Fall is awesome because the trails get all covered in leaves, wet and slippery, and you know that in a month, you'll have some snow...


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

Fall is great because the temperature cools down. No snow here in Socal:thumbsup:


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Leaves are starting to fall here in Wa.*

This was from 9-21-08 at Duthie Hill Park, Wa. The Evergreen State...lush

Definately not a best shot but it will start going off here soon. Ahhh, high mountain larch trees....

db


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

...I'd like to post some, but about the only 'fall' color we get here in socal is brown...


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*there are more...*

... but the others are posted elsewhere on these boards.
















Germany: 
1. Harz Mountains
2. Jena


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

You want photos from this fall?

Somewhere near Fairplay, CO last sunday










From this ride

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=453903


----------



## liteandfast (Nov 6, 2007)

*Almost a fall picture*

Spruce Mountain Prescott AZ
Although it's Sept the colors aren't changing yet.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

New Hampshire


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hines Park, Dearborn-to-Canton, MI, 2004*
Not from a trail ride, but from a road ride on my local park road (Hines Dr.):
































































*Towpath Park, Waterville, OH, 2005*


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

All from the new trail system that my boyfriend and I are helping with. Looking promising, There is some great scenery up there. 
Welcome to Maine.


----------



## liteandfast (Nov 6, 2007)

ThePinkBarron said:


> All from the new trail system that my boyfriend and I are helping with. Looking promising, There is some great scenery up there.
> Welcome to Maine.


What part of ME , my brother lives in Topsom (off I 95) and is looking for places and people to ride with.
Man I miss this time of year. Cactus don't change much in color, they just get fatter and taller. Would someone please me some red, orange or yellow leaves I want to smell them.....


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

liteandfast said:


> What part of ME , my brother lives in Topsom (off I 95) and is looking for places and people to ride with.
> Man I miss this time of year. Cactus don't change much in color, they just get fatter and taller. Would someone please me some red, orange or yellow leaves I want to smell them.....


Northern Maine, the trail system we are helping with is 35 min from the Canadian border.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

from yesterday:


----------



## bigsteve (May 18, 2005)

A little ride in the foothills west of Calgary, yesterday evening-


----------



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

Davec113 and AndyA get my vote thus far. Does anyone goto Crested Butte anymore? How about some **** shots??

Yes, photos from this year please.

I'm heading to Flagstaff over the next week or two. Fall is coming late to Northern AZ.

Best colors have been from MI thus far ... sweet colors DaveC, now get back out there and add your bike or some single track :thumbsup:


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

in and around nederland colorado, 505, dots,


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Here are a few from Archuleta @ the Rio Chama Headwater


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

South Boundary trail near Taos, NM










Jones Creek, near Hermosa Creek, CO










Fall season :thumbsup:


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

It has been suggested that we live in some form of paradise.

Meh.

We prefer to call it '_Saturday_'.





















:thumbsup:  

MC


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

From Golden, Colorado on September 29th, 2008


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*Grand Mesa Colo. The New Flowing Park trail*

This is a New Trail being built and still is being built. But it ready to ride.



Looking to east more the same.



Section added this year has set in nice.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*Thunder Pass, CO*


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

East end of Navajo Lake.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Is that Navajo Lake near Bloomfield, NM?


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

*of course more from colorado*

my money is on my great home state as well....

pic 1: grand mesa, co
pic 2: rim trail, snowmass, co


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Is that Navajo Lake near Bloomfield, NM?


Navajo Lake east of Cedar City, UT.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Awesome pictures everyone, the leaves don't change much down here on the gulf coast...so it's nice to see these.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

top of Hazzard Trail, Moab.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Park City UT



















Wasatch Crest - Utah


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

This is coastal California, fall is the best weather we get. Temperatures moderate, the fog burns off, the haze clears, and the views get spectacular. Leaves change, but it is the chaparral that lines our trails for the most part. We still ride. :thumbsup: 

I've known Greg for about eight years, but this is out first ride together. I took him on a 5 hour, 25 mile, 4000 feet of climbing cruise. He is a little pooped out in the last photo, and was not real interested in Morro Rock and the ocean behind him.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

I have always loved the Fall, but never more than now. Great pics, all fantastic.
I have attached a few of my own just in case you are not fully appreciating how fantastic the pics in this thread are.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Fall??? I'll let you know when it arrives in a month or two. It was 100 degrees in Pasadena, CA yesterday. Sucks. I want cooler temps too.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Bear Brook, NH 10/2/2008


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

PoorBehavior said:


> I have always loved the Fall, but never more than now. Great pics, all fantastic.
> I have attached a few of my own just in case you are not fully appreciating how fantastic the pics in this thread are.


Wow, great job capturing all the vibrant color.


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

Maine.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

alright, i've had enough of this colorado malarkey. we started our fall folliage show in august up here in alaska, and it's still going, even though we now also have fresh snow for the winter riding photo thread.....

here:

cantwell, alaska. just south of denali national park. was headed up to healy for work, brought bike with me, and rode it in healy, but wasn't actually riding when taking the shot. last week of august.









https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3285/2897098244_60ebcae295_b.jpg

same:









https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3171/2897098968_51dbf91525_b.jpg

peter's creek, alaska. thunderbird falls trail.









https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3228/2896235799_d4e53e1d3e_b.jpg

rft:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

.....but, here are a few more from

well, you know


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*and...*

one from my home state, New Mexico


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

Central Wasatch Mountains, UT
9/30/08


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

ThreeD said:


> Wow, great job capturing all the vibrant color.


So you saw that green in there did ya? 
:thumbsup:

Some of the best pic's I have seen on MTBR are in this thread. You don't appreciate it quite so much until it's gone. 
Amazing, Beautiful can't wait to get back to a land with trees.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

sweet jezus! Great pictures...I fold!


----------



## MarkoInTheBoat (Apr 16, 2006)

X-post's from the Front Range.

FSR 409, North Routt, CO









Ditto









Elkhead trail, Steamboat, CO









Thunderhead hiking trail, Steamboat, CO


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mikedeber said:


> Central Wasatch Mountains, UT
> 9/30/08


This is stunning. I grew up in Idaho and this makes me really homesick! 
Fall has always been my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

One from last night. I saw the yellow leaves lighting up overhead as I was waiting for the group to assemble last night. I quickly jumped on my bike trying to get to a spot where I could get a shot of the leaves and me at the same time. I captured this one:









It was so fleeting. I picked up the camera ready to head off to another area and the sun had sunk enough so the tree tops were no longer getting sun. Oh well. And of course it looked so much cooler than this picture does.

John


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

From Nederland, CO ...


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

wasilla, alaska. baldy mtn quad trail. cloudy day, and unfortunately really wet trail.









https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3161/2913831794_75eddcbe5f.jpg









https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2913827870_2c0999c6eb.jpg









https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3263/2912974529_a86acd215d.jpg









https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3009/2913815286_66100238e9.jpg


----------



## mtnbkr0101 (Jul 27, 2005)

sean salach said:


> wasilla, alaska. baldy mtn quad trail. cloudy day, and unfortunately really wet trail.


We missed you at Mahlon Dickerson today. Brett is like a lost puppy. Glad you are enjoying the new digs. Don't forget your friends in the arm pit of the lower 48...


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

steve!!


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

Kenosha pass, Colorado


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

10k Trail, Abq, NM. Little known morsel of the more popular version.


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

The leaves are starting to pass here (Maine still), we did a overnighter this weekend just getting back now, these shots are from early this morning. Both are multi-shot panoramas.

Sorry that I dont include my bike in my photos guys, I take a lot of these to sell as prints and the average joe doesn't want bike porn on their wall.



















Edit: One More


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

A couple from East Fork trail in northern New Mexico.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A wet ride in CT yesterday - the next few weeks should be pretty colorful - then the six months of BROWN:










John


----------



## MarkoInTheBoat (Apr 16, 2006)

*WHITE is a color of fall.*

Storm peak rd. Steamboat, CO.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Northern Maine, the trail system we are helping with is 35 min from the Canadian border.


Where in northern Maine? I used to live about 35 miles from the Canadian border on I-95.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Click the image if you want to see the whole set.

Cheers,
C


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Torrance Barrens, Ontario...*

Autumn colours are just starting to turn on here....


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Somewhere near Nederland, CO...


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Santa Fe Mtns, Aspen Vista Rd

Photo's were taken by a friend on our local forum. As Delnorte points out in the OT, it is a rare occurance that the first snow of the year should hit prior to the Aspens dropping their leaves. The result are some great contrasts between the snow and florescent yellows of the Aspens.


----------



## oldnoob (Apr 7, 2008)

*Canaan Valley represents*

Its definitely been fall up in Canaan Valley, WV for a while now. These are from Dolly Sods North trails (a huge mountaintop plateau at ~4000') Almost past peak, but a very colorful ride!!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Fall has arrived in Phoenix - It was less than 100 F on the trail this past weekend but the vegetation looks about the same.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's one taken on the first day of Autumn 2005. The bike is a nice autumn color , eh? ...but there's no trees since its was taken at 17,000 feet in Tibet. That's Shishmapangma in the background.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

*Aspen*

Aspen colors from this last weekend


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

*Aspens*

I love that golden glow


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

one more from Germany.


----------



## shoulderfu (Sep 25, 2005)

funnest trails in the front range!.....nice pix


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a couple from two weeks ago on Burro Down/Hazard County in Moab, UT


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Same place, same time, more Technicolor 



















Marko


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

*Durham Forest, Ontario, Canada*









Durham Forest, Ontario, Canada


----------



## mordor (Jul 26, 2007)

Mid-September - Blefjell, Norway


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^^^ Nice! Nice ride too.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, thank you all for posting. Some outstanding photos, and fall scenery. Made me bring my camera the last few days b/c it has been beautiful here in NJ/NY.

Pictures from Wawayanda State Park, NJ last Friday


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

*Minnewaska State Park, New Paltz, NY*

Went for a ride today at Minnewaska, in New Paltz, NY...amazing colors...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Good stuff in here! Mine aren't nearly as nice as some of the others posted, but it's what I have so far. Still mostly yellow around here, but soon to be red. It's still staying fairly warm yet.

Ninham MUA, Lake Carmel, NY

























Miller's Pond, Durham, CT


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

babu said:


> Went for a ride today at Minnewaska, in New Paltz, NY...amazing colors...


Dang, that's not far from me. Gotta go check that place out!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Very enjoyable thread....*

Here are a couple of shots....

Mtn. Top PA 10/2

Roaring Creek PA today


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are some more from yesterday at Blue Mt in Peelskill NY. Leaves just starting to turn here.


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Taken from the summit of Kongscut Mountain Trail. Glastonbury CT
10/11/08


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Middlesex - Middletown, CT:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Not a lot of difference in a coniferous forest, but it was a beautiful cool sunny fall day in Squamish BC.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Kanuga Trail Paris Mountain State Park Greenville SC










Upper Bridal Veil Falls - DuPont State Forest, NC










same location










Lake Julia - DuPont State Forest, NC










Corn Mill Shoals Trail - DuPont State Forest, NC










Issaqueena Lake Trail - Clemson SC










Sycamore Cove Trail - Pisgah National Forest, NC










Sycamore Cove Trail - Pisgah National Forest, NC


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I used to live in Danville/South Boston, just over the border in VA. I miss the leaves, Great Post!


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

I took these this morning at a place about 5 miles from my house. As you can see, we don't have a lot of fall color here in the San Francisco Bay area. It's just a bit cooler, there's a few more leaves on the ground, and the smog clears away. What we lack in fall color, however, we make up in the spring when the hills are covered in wildflowers.


----------



## Gat0rvean (Sep 18, 2008)

Timberline Resort (the red route, can't remember name)










Timberline Resort, on the way up the lift.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I was going to say, man we got to get some Western North Carolina pis on here.
Then brado1 steps in with his sweeeet fall collection!
This picture is AWESOME!!!!:thumbsup:



brado1 said:


> Upper Bridal Veil Falls - DuPont State Forest, NC


----------



## LoIQ (Apr 26, 2007)

Navajo Lake Loop
Southern Utah


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

LoIQ said:


> Navajo Lake Loop
> Southern Utah


Wow you really messed that pic up by adjusting it that or your camera is crazzy!


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Somewhere in the hills of Eastern PA......


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*Fall is just starting at 5000'*

"Urban" riding in Ft. Collins


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

25 miles west of Fort Collins, and 3500' higher


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

{Posted this over at the NC forum..

Ysterday on the Black Mtn trail near Presley cove in Pisgah.


----------



## God of Everything (Sep 25, 2007)

*near DE/PA state line 10/11/08*

Leaves just started changing....not as spectacular as others, but a little different.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

*Roaring Run in Virginia*

A few pics from Roaring Run in the Jefferson National Forest in VA. These were taken a week ago.


----------



## Jaysun71 (Mar 6, 2005)

Some amazing pics in here...here's my contribution

View attachment 401864


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A few more, might be the last ones for the season from around here:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

*A few from last weekend*

First, Saturday afternoon in Carnation, WA:














































And then Sunday in Vancouver, BC:


















































































I love autumn in the Northwest!


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

The colors are getting softer here in northern NJ. These pictures from Ringwood.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Some of these pics make me don't even wanna post mine, but here goes


----------



## SoCalGuero (Oct 3, 2008)

Simply friggin' beautiful......Texans loooooooooove the fall, y'all.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

nice work holding it down for nj el!


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Letchworth State Park, New York


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Took me a bit to figure out how to dress for this. But IM BACK IN!!!! The seasons about to begin for me. I still need to get a balaclava, heavier gloves, and a hoodie though. Do you guys reccomend buying from jensonusa or the lbs (no discounts)? Will have pictures as soon as I get back out on the trails.


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

chinaman said:


> afan forest, wales, UK ...
> 
> View attachment 394832


PROPS!


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Lower Huron Metropark: Belleville, MI
Tailwind Enterprises Lower Huron Cyclocross Race

Photo courtesy of Andrea Tucker (www.tuckerbikes.com)










ps. I got 6th in the "C" race.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Hey guys a quick question for the colder months coming up. Ive got a 09 rockhopper pro nicely spec'd, but is there anything that will be getting much more delicate in the upcoming winter months that I should take care of?


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

Fall in central Oklahoma (City)...


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Took me a bit to figure out how to dress for this. But IM BACK IN!!!! The seasons about to begin for me. I still need to get a balaclava, heavier gloves, and a hoodie though. Do you guys reccomend buying from jensonusa or the lbs (no discounts)? Will have pictures as soon as I get back out on the trails.


If you want an EXCELLENT balaclava, I recommend this one. I bought it to drive a open face forklift in sub-zero weather. Down around the teens, throw a warm skull cap under or over it. Comfy as can be even with stubble.No itch, no pulled whiskers. And if ya get wamr you can pull it up as a skullcap or drop it down as a neck gator.


----------



## God of Everything (Sep 25, 2007)

*White Clay Creek State Park-DE*

10-24-08
1)Whitley Farms trail
2)Whitley Farms trail
3)Bryan's Field trail


----------



## God of Everything (Sep 25, 2007)

*Middle Run -DE*

10-24-08
1) from stepping stones -Middle Run
2) Middle Run bridge
3) pond on Possum Hollow trail


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

God of Everything said:


> 2) Middle Run bridge


love that park, hate what they did to that log ride on the left in that pic. was great till they made it handicapped accessible(the log).


----------



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

Still warm and dry in Northern California. Annadel State Park today.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah..yes, FALL passion


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Colorful Kids

nothing better in the world then riding with a bunch of kids!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A few more - probably the last of our colors:




























See you in afew months for the "Winter Passion" thread!
John


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

so many great pictures here...fall is by far my favourite for riding

here are some from today..kootenays in bc, canada - just fireroad pics; none of the trail


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

*Paugessett National Forest Connecticut*

32 degrees at 7AM but we warmed up quickly. Not much color left. Lot of leaves on the ground. My friend Mark showed me around over 5 miles of great singletrack and old fire roads. Great workout.

Trail Head










Mark Climbing



















Mark rolling










Old junk car....odd find










me climbing


----------



## elaxerata (Sep 2, 2008)

Diablo Freeride Mountain Park, Oct 25th


















(I'm the middle)


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

From a short ride today. I didn't have much time to ride thanks to it now getting dark around 5:30


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Taken 11/05/08 My Local Trail









Fallen Tree Re Route


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Unlike most of the country, California has two seasons - green season and brown season. 

We got our first rains, so the transition to green has begun. This trail network is about 1.5 miles from my home.


From Fall SS ride at Cerro Cabrillo


From Fall SS ride at Cerro Cabrillo


From Fall SS ride at Cerro Cabrillo

Yes, that is the Pacific Ocean and the back bay of Morro Bay.

From Fall SS ride at Cerro Cabrillo

Water from the rains last night trapped in an oak leaf.

From Fall SS ride at Cerro Cabrillo

Some plants will not give up and manage to get emough moisture from the fogs that roll in most every evening.

From Fall SS ride at Cerro Cabrillo

Poison oak is virulent year round, but about the most fall color we see until next month.

From Fall SS ride at Cerro Cabrillo


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Down to the Pastel Oaks here in Central NH


----------



## bikingbob (Jan 11, 2007)

deleted and added to bottom of thread


----------



## bikingbob (Jan 11, 2007)

Photos from North Georgia


----------



## Fenech627 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cybershot s750, Elizabeth Park, Trenton Michigan


----------



## New World Man (Jun 21, 2008)

Ellicottville, NY
Holiday Valley Ski Area























































Before the ride










After the ride


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

A couple from this week.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hitchin' a ride....


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Brianhead*

First three are from Brianhead ski resort, last 2 from Bunker Creek just off the resort.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

https://i69.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid69.photobucket.com/albums/i46/sidvid/PB015063.flv


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's a couple







from the Prairies.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

Iron Hill Park, DE









(large: https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3221/3026609892_3354dc217e_b.jpg )









(large: https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3210/3026607804_7f1b0aac65_b.jpg )

Gwynns Falls Trail, Baltimore MD









(large: https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3218/3026524878_90d2108299_b.jpg )


----------



## tinstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Robbers Cave, Southeastern Oklahoma.


----------



## cloudturtle (Dec 17, 2007)

Ebro riverside near Zaragoza city, in Spain.


----------



## ChuckUni (Feb 1, 2006)

Philadelphia......


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

North Carolina pines







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trail717 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Nov 23, 8500 feet and still no snow to speak of, &#8230;.so&#8230;&#8230;*

Did a little ride today, [25 mile, 3 hr, 3600 elv gain] round the 'hood' today. I know, its tough to get up much enthusiasm for a cold Nov winter ride in these 'harsh' winter conditions, but hey someone just gots to do it.

Couple of more pics on the blog


----------



## The Tic (Aug 3, 2005)

*Patapsco State Park*

Patapsco State Park, MD


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

fall 08 Bellwald Wallis Switzerland


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is mine...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Riding with my son Jared, we went for four miles and he made it...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

zul said:


> Post up your best Fall Photo. The photo must be bike relevant and include the colors of Fall. Also include the shot location (name of Trail and State or Country).
> 
> I'm putting my money on Colorado ...










[/URL]









Breaks Interstate Park on t Va/Ky border.This pic & vid are both on the Rattlesnake loop.Redline d440.Me.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

great pics.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Fall finally came to California, but it took until winter to get here.  
Christmas day - it had been raining for a couple days, so a dirt road ride was the appetizer before dinner..


From Christmas Day ride 2008


From Christmas Day ride 2008


From Christmas Day ride 2008


----------



## capt-high-pressure (Jun 9, 2006)

radair said:


> New Hampshire


I know where the 2nd photo was taken.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Pictures are gone, sorry!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Picture is gone...


----------



## Keemo (Jan 20, 2009)

Edmonton River Valley last fall.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Huh? No ressurection yet? It's already getting cold outside, guys!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Pooh Bear, I started a new thread for you. Great idea.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6205881#post6205881


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Sundays Ride on the Des Plaines River Trailnorth 10/11/09


Tuesday Nights Ride Silver Lake County Park Kenosha Co. 10/13/09


----------



## BigBenCG (Oct 15, 2009)

*Potato Creek, IN*

Living in Norther Indiana, we don't have mountains or rolling hills. I cannot think of a waterfall anywhere around here, what we have plenty of are clouds!

I rode this morning at Potato Creek State Park in Indiana, it was a brisk 42 degrees and raining on and off.


























I meant to add a post to the original thread instead of replying to the last poster. Sorry.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

My humble offering - from a trail in south Wales called The Wall


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

turns out there are still a few little remnants of red and gold to be found in AK.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, talented photographers! I love the shots. Makes me kind of depressed as we have had freezing temps and snow for the last two weeks. It has warmed but the trails are still snow-covered or very, very muddy! I think my riding season is over!


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Fort Saskatchewan Alberta , riding into the night


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Brady's Run Park in PA


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Fall in Wales is called "Autumn"... our first Climachx !*







Awesome trail  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

pssst.

Fall season officially started yesterday (it still feels like summer around here, though).
a quick pic from today's ride.


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

<><><><><>


----------

